# my new deer rifle!



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

The recoil is a bit much but the range is unbelievable!! :whistling:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess it will kill, skin and gut it all at one time?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

But it's all burger meet, no steaks.


----------

